# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  اصل الشعوب  ...........

## محمد العزام

ساخصص هذا الموضوع لمجموعة من الشعوي ونعود بالتايخ لمعرفة اصولهم التي طالما حيرت الكثيرين وساخصص وباذن الله كل يوم موضوع عن شعب معين ونشاهد كيف كانت نشاته وتاريخه 
واتمنى الفائدة للجميع 

اليوم سوف نبدا ب الشعب الاري 


*الآريون*
    الآريون Aryans تسمية أطلقت في القرن التاسع عشر على مجموعة من الشعوب الناطقة باللغات الهندية - الأوربية, اعتماداً على وجود قرابة بين تلك اللغات. ولكن المصطلح «آري» Aryan يستخدم اليوم للدلالة خاصة على الفرع الشرقي, أي الهندي - الإِيراني من أسرة اللغات الهندية - الأوربية, وبالتالي فهو مصطلح لغوي بالدرجة الأولى, ولا يتضمن بالضرورة خصائص إِثنية أو عرقية أو ثقافية أو قومية محددة. ويعود أصل هذه الكلمة إِلى اللفظة السنسكريتية arya  التي تعني «النبلاء», وقد تسمت بها القبائل الآرية التي غزت شمالي الهند لتميز نفسها من السكان المحليين الفيديين, الداكني البشرة, الذين أخضعتهم لسيطرتها إِبان الألف الثاني ق.م.
    كما توجد أيضاً في اللغة الفارسية القديمة بصيغة مماثلة ariya بمعنى «السادة». وكانالميديون, الذين أسسوا أولى الدول التاريخية في إِيران, يدعون في الأزمنة القديمة «آريين», بحسب رواية المؤرخ هيرودوت. ويفخر الملك الفارسي الأخميني داريوس الكبير (522-486ق.م) في أحد نقوشه المشهورة, بأنه كان فارسياً و«آرياً». 
    كما يعكس اسم «إِيران» الانتساب إِلى أولئك الآريين, الذين هاجروا إِليها - تبعاً للروايات القديمة - من السهول الفسيحة الواقعة إِلى الشرق والشمال الشرقي من بحر قزوين. 
    وتعد دراسة اللغات الهندية - الإِيرانية والملاحم والكتب الدينية, إِضافة إِلى المصادر المادية المتمثلة بالآثار والنقوش المكتشفة في المنطقة الممتدة من غربي آسيا إِلى شرقي الهند, أهم مصادر المعرفة بالآريين. 
    لقد أدت دراسة اللغات السنسكريتية والإِغريقية واللاتينية والجرمانية والكلتية والفارسية القديمة وسواها إِلى نشأة نظرية الأصل المشترك لهذه اللغات, التي دعاها الألماني ماكس موللر Max Muller أسرة اللغات الآرية, ولكنها تعرف اليوم باسم مجموعة أو أسرة اللغات الهندية - الأوربية (أو الهندية - الجرمانية). 
    بدأت دراسة هذه اللغات منذ القرن السادس عشر, وكان الإِيطالي سسيتي Sesseti أول من أشار إِلى بعض أوجه الشبه بين الإِيطالية والسنسكريتية. ويعزى غالباً إِلى الإِنكليزي السير وليم جونز Jons (1746-1794) اكتشاف القرابة والأصول المشتركة فيما بينها. ثم أكمل الباحثون الألمان دراستها وعلى رأسهم: شليغل Schlegel  وغريم Grimm وبوب Bopp وشلايشر Schleicher, وهكذا وضعت الأسس المنهجية والتطبيقية لدراسة اللغات الهندية - الأوربية ومقارنة بعضها ببعض. وقد افترض أولئك العلماء أنه كان هناك في الأزمنة السالفة لغة واحدة مشتركة دعوها: الآرية, وكانت بمنزلة اللغة الأم التي انبثقت منها سائر اللغات الآرية, وأن القبائل التي تحدثت بها, كانت تقيم في منطقة واحدة انتشرت منها بعد ذلك منذ أوائل الألف الثاني ق.م إِلى مواطن سكناها التاريخية في أوربة وإِيران وشمالي الهند. ونشأ عن هذه الفرضية نظريات الموطن الأصلي لأولئك الآريين, وقد تضاربت الآراء حوله وإِن كان معظمها يُرجح السهوب الأوراسية الممتدة من آسيا الوسطى إِلى جنوبي روسية. 
    ويربط بعض الدارسين هجرات هذه القبائل بالتغيرات المناخية الكبرى التي تلت العصر الجليدي الرابع وحولت مناخ آسيا الوسطى من الاعتدال إِلى الجفاف وأرغمت بالتالي سكانها على الهجرة, وهو ما عرف باسم الغزو الآري. في حين يرد المؤرخ أرنولد توينبي Toynbee سبب هذه الهجرة إِلى تفجر سكاني حدث في السهوب الأوراسية بين شعوب تتكلم السنسكريتية الأولى. ويعزو سر نجاح أولئك المهاجرين الغزاة إِلى عاملين أساسيين هما: تدجين الحصان (في أوائل الألف الثاني ق.م) وابتكار العربة الحربية, مما أعطى القبائل البدوية الآرية سلاحاًَ فعالاً ضمن لها التفوق والانتصار.
    ويستدل من الشواهد الأثرية والنقوش المكتشفة في آسيا الغربية, أنه حدثت هجرة, أو عدة هجرات, لشعوب ناطقة بالهندية - الإِيرانية يمكن تأريخها في الألف الثاني ق.م. فقد شهدت بلاد الرافدين هجوم الكاشيين[ر] من الشرق والشمال في القرن الثامن عشر ق.م, وهم الذين أدخلوا معهم الحصان والعربة الحربية وكانت لهم أسماء هندية - آرية مثل: سورياش وإِينداس وماروتاس. وهناك معاهدة تعود إِلى مطلع القرن الرابع عشر ق.م عقدت بين الحثيين[ر] والميتانيين[ر] تذكر أربعة آلهة ترد أسماؤها في ملحمة الفيدا Veda السنسكريتية وهي: ايندارا Indara وميتيرا Mitira وأورفنا Uruvna وناشاتيا Nasatyas. كما عثر على نقش في العاصمة الحثية حاتوشا, يعود إِلى الحقبة ذاتها, يذكر بعض المصطلحات الهندية - الآرية المتعلقة بتدريب الخيول.
    إِن اقتران الحصان بهذه الشعوب يمكن أن يدل على آسيا الوسطى أو سهوب جنوبي روسية بوصفها الموطن الأصلي المحتمل الذي انطلقت منه.
    وتشير الدلائل المختلفة إِلى انقسام القبائل الآرية إِلى مجموعتين: غربية توغلت في إِيران وفرضت لغتها الأفستية, القريبة جداً من السنسكريتية الفيدية, وكذلك معتقداتها الدينية التي وصلت في كتاب «الأفستا» Avesta المقدس. أما المجموعة الشرقية فقد توغلت في شمالي الهند وتمكنت بعد معارك عنيفة وطويلة الأمد من إِخضاع السكان المحليين وطردهم نحو الجنوب أو استعبادهم, بعد تدمير حضارتهم. ويبدو أن الغزوات الآرية لمنطقة السند اتخذت شكل تحركات جماعية في جحافل كاملة من الرجال والنساء والأطفال بقيادة محاربين أشداء كان هدفهم التوسع وفرض سلطانهم حيث حلوا.
    لقد كانت القبائل الآرية تجهل القراءة والكتابة عندما ظهرت على مسرح التاريخ أول مرة, ومع ذلك فقد تركت ملاحم شعرية تصور حياتها بدقة. ويشير عالم الأنثروبولوجية رالف لنتون Linton في كتابه «شجرة الحضارة» إِلى العلاقة الوثيقة بين الاقتصاد القائم على رعي الماشية ونشأة شعر البطولة والملاحم.
    وبدراسة المدلولات العامة للملاحم والقصائد البطولية الآرية, التي وصلت من الهند وإِيران واليونان, يمكن تصور حياة أولئك الآريين وهم يتهيؤون لدورهم الجديد حكاماً وسادة على السكان الأصليين, الفلاحين الذين غُلبوا على أمرهم.
كان المجتمع الآري يتبع نظام الانتساب إِلى الأب وتتكون القبيلة من مجموعة من العشائر, وكان رؤساء الأسر يكونون طبقة النبلاء, أما أقاربهم الفقراء فكانوا يؤلفون طبقة العامة. وكانت المرأة تستمد مركزها الاجتماعي من مركز أسرتها.
    ومع بداية مرحلة الاستقرار شكل أولئك الغزاة ثلاث طبقات سيدة تتمثل في: الكهنة (براهما) والجنود (كاشتريا) وعامة الشعب (فايسيا). أما الشعب المحكوم من سكان البلاد الأصليين فألّفوا الطبقة السفلى المستعبدة (سودرا). وهكذا وضع الآريون الهنود حجر الأساس لنظام الطوائف والطبقات المعروف في الهند يدفعهم إِلى ذلك الخوف من الذوبان في بوتقة السكان الأصليين, الذين كانوا يفوقونهم بكثير, الأمر الذي يفقدهم امتيازاتهم بوصفهم طبقة حاكمة سائدة.
    وأخيراً تنبغي الإِشارة إِلى أن المصطلح اللغوي «الآري» بدأ يكتسب منذ أواسط القرن التاسع عشر مدلولاً عرقياً وسياسياً, يعزى بموجبه إِلى الشعوب الآرية وحدها الفضل في ابتكار المنجزات الحضارية قديماً وحديثاً. فقد ألّف الكونت دي غوبينو الفرنسي De Gobineau مقالة حول عدم تساوي الأعراق البشرية ذهب فيها إِلى أن الجنس الآري أسمى فروع العرق الأبيض وعدّ التوتون (الجرمان) أنقى عنصر يمثل الآريين. ووجدت هذه الأفكار صدى لها في ألمانية. وازدهرت مع قيام الحركة النازية, التي صاغت منها منطلقاتها العنصرية القائمة على تفوق الجنس النوردي الشمالي وصفوته المختارة «العنصر الجرماني» الذي ينبغي أن يسود العالم.
    بيد أن الأبحاث الأنتروبولوجية والإِثنية الحديثة تدحض كلها مثل هذه الادعاءات والمزاعم وترفض النظرية القائلة بوجود أعراق بشرية نقية ومتفوقة يقتصر عليها وحدها الإِبداع وبناء الحضارة الإِنسانية, فقد أثبت العلم والتاريخ بطلان خرافة الجنس الآري النقي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*فكرة الموضوع جميلة جداً 
و استمتعت كثيراً بقراءة تاريخ الآريون و سبب هذه التسمية و تاريخهم و أهم التفاصيل 
أبدعت بهذا الطرح و سأكون من المتابعين إن شاء الله 
الله يعطيك ألف عافية 
و كلنا شوق للمزيد*

----------


## محمد العزام

اليوم رح نتكلم عن اصل الشعوب السامية او مانطلق عليهم 

الساميون 




قبل التطرق لموضوع (أصل العرب)، لنعرف (أصل الساميين) الذين يعتبر(العرب) جزءاً منهم.

ان المتمعن جيداً بما كتبه الباحثون المتخصصون في هذا الموضوع يكتشف ان هنالك عدة فرضيات عن أصل الساميين من ضمنها واحدة فقط تقول بأن أصلهم يعود الى (الجزيرة العربية):

((فبعضهم يزعم أن المهد الأصلي للساميين انما هو أرض أرمينية (القفقاس) وبعضهم يقول أن هذه المنطقة هي المهد الأصلي للأمم السامية والأمم الآرية جميعاً ثم تفرعت منها جموع البشر في أرض الله الواسعة. وللتوراة نظرية خاصة عن أقدم ناحية عمرها بنو نوح وهي أرض بابل وقد تكون هذه النظرية أقرب الى الحقيقة فقد أثبتت البحوث التاريخية أن أرض بابل هي المهد الأصلي للحضارة السامية. وقد أيد العالم (جويدي) هذه النظرية في رسالة يقول فيها إن المهد الأصلي للأمم السامية كان في نواحي جنوب العراق على نهر الفرات وقد سرد عدداً من الكلمات المألوفة في جميع اللغات السامية من العمران والحيوان والنبات وقال أن أول من استعملها هم أهل تلك المنطقة ثم أخذها عنهم جميع الساميين. ([3])

أما الباحث السوري القدير (فراس السواح) فأنه يعتبر نظرية (الاصل الجزيري للساميين) قد (غدت بالية وبحاجة الى اعادة نظر، وان أكثر المدافعين عنها بدأ يتخلى عنها) منذ المكتشفات ألاثرية الكبرى التي حدثت في أواسط القرن العشرين([4]). كذلك الباحث الفرنسي (جورج رو) يقول: (ان هذه النظرية أصبحت ملغية بالنسبة لجميع المختصين)، بسبب الغاء تلك الفكرة السابقة بأن الجزيرة العربية كانت خضراء مقطونة بالناس قبل أن تتصحر ويهاجر سكانها الى الشمال، حيث دلت أبحاث السنوات الاخيرة بأنها كانت منذ القدم متصحرة، وان الاماكن الوحيدة التي ظلت قابلة لسكن البشر هي المحاذية للبحار، سواحل الخليج والبحر الاحمر واليمن. وان عدم استخدام الجمل حتى عام 1200 ق.م كان يجعل التنقل لفترات طويلة عبر الصحاري القاحلة أمراً مستحيلاً. لهذا فأنه من المعقول جداً أن يكون الساميين هم أبناء الهلال الخصيب الاصليين، حيث في هذه المنطقة دلَّت جميع آثارهم ودلائل تواجدهم منذ فجر التاريخ([5]).

ان الهلال الخصيب ظل مأهولا بالبشر منذ عشرات الآلاف من الاعوام، وفيه نشأت أولى المستوطنات الزراعية منذ الالف التاسع ق.م وظهرت معالم الحضارة في الالف السادس ق.م في حسونة وسامراء وحلف والعبيد واوروك وجمدة نصر([6]).

بالحقيقة اننا لسنا بحاجة للبحث عن أصول خارج منطقة الهلال الخصيب لهذه الشعوب السامية، للسببين التاليين:

1ـ ان اول ظهور في التاريخ لهذه الشعوب ولغتها وحضارتها، حدث في منطقة المشرق([7]). في العراق والشام أسس الساميون أولى الحضارات في تاريخ البشرية (بجانب الحضارة المصرية) في الالف الثالث قبل الميلاد. بالنسبة لسوريا فأن (ايبلا) أول حضارة فيها وكانت منذ البدء ناطقة بالسامية. بنفس الحقبة ظهرت أول حضارة عراقية، رغم انها كانت ناطقة بالسومرية إلاّ أن الآثار والمصادر تدل على ان الساميين الاكديين كانوا منذ البدء من المشاركين بها أيضاً. بل هنالك فرضية بأن السومريين والساميين كانوا من نفس العنصر، حيث دلت البحوث الاخيرة على تشابه تام بينهم في الشكل والدين والحضارة.وان زيادة السكان المفاجئة في هذه الحقبة في الجنوب العراقي كشفت عن وصول هجرات من الشمال العراقي السوري، وربما أيضاً من الاحواز([8])

2ـ في جميع المصادر والآثار التي خلفها هؤلاء الساميين لم يتم العثور على أية اشارة أو دليل على قدومهم من الجزيرة العربية، ولا حتى من أية منطقة أخرى في العالم. أما بالنسبة لتوصل العلماء الى وجود علاقة بين (اللغة السامية) و(اللغة الحامية) في مصر الفرعونية وبربر شمال أفريقيا، بحيث أطلق عليها تسمية (عائلة اللغات السامية ـ الحامية)، فان هذا ناتج عن علاقات عرقية قديمة، بسبب نزوح قبائل بربرية من شمال أفريقيا الى مصر ثم الى الهلال الخصيب، بعد الجفاف الكبير الذي حدث هناك في الالف السادس والخامس ق. م([9]). هذا لا يعني أبداً بأن الساميين قد نزحوا من شمال أفريقيا، بل يعني بأن مهاجرين من شمال أفريقيا قد اختلطوا بهم، بالاضافة الى هجرات عديدة بين المشرق والمغرب طيلة آلاف الاعوام، سواء عن طريق البوادي المتصلة أو عن طريق السواحل، (مثال هجرات الفينيقيين الى شمال أفريقيا)، أدت الى تمازجات عرقية وثقافية ولغوية.

لهذا يمكننا الغاء تلك العبارة المكررة التي نقرأها عن (نزوح الساميين الى العراق والشام)، فهم أبناء الهلال الخصيب ولم ينزحوا لا من الجزيرة العربية ولا من أي مكان آخر. لكن هذه المنطقة بسبب موقعها الوسطي بين اوربا وآسيا وافريقيا، استقبلت عبر التاريخ الكثير من الهجرات السلمية والحربية، من هذه القارات المحيطة، غالبيتهم ذابوا وأصبحوا جزءاً من الناطقين بالسامية، وبعضهم القليل حافظ على تمايزه الاقوامي حتى الآن، مثل التركمان والاكراد والارمن والشركس والافارقة..

الساميون الاوائل

تتفق جميع المصادر على ان أقدم وجود توثيقي عثر عليه حتى الآن للناطقين بالسامية، هو في الهلال الخصيب. طيلة التاريخ القديم للعراق والشام، في كل حقبة تظهر مجموعة سامية جديدة تسيطر على الواجهة السياسية والحضارية خلال حقبة كاملة قد تدوم ألف عام أو أكثر. ان من الاخطاء الكبرى التي ورثها المؤرخون والمنقبون الذين كتبوا تاريخنا، انهم تبنوا (الرؤية التوراتية) التي تتحدث عن (شعوب: أكدية وآشورية عمورية وكلدانية، وكنعانية وفينقية وآرامية.. الخ.. )، بينما في الحقيقة هم جماعات أو تحالفات قبائلية أو سلالات، تنتمي لنفس الاصل الاقوامي واللغوي والحضاري السامي. لوأخذنا مثال من الحقبة العربية الاسلامية، هل يصح الحديث عن الشعوب: الراشدية والاموية والعباسية والعلوية والفاطمية؟! فهي مجرد تحالفات قبائلية أو سياسية أو مذهبية تسيطر على الاوضاع في حقبة معينة، وهي تنتمي الى ذات الاصل الاقوامي والحضاري واللغوي العربي الاسلامي.

ان الموجة السامية الاولى هي (الاكدية ـ الكنعانية). نحن نفضل الحديث عن (ظهور) وليس (قدوم أو نزوح)، لأن المقصود بأن في هذه الحقبة بدأوا يظهرون في النشاط السياسي والحضاري، رغم انهم موجودين منذ القدم. في العراق بسط الاكديون نفوذهم السياسي نحو (2350ق.م) بقيادة زعيمهم (سرجون الأكدي) الذي شكل أول امبراطورية وحدت المشرق كله.

حتى وقت قريب لم يكن أحد يظن ان هنالك في سوريا حضارة واضحة قبل الالف الثاني ق.م. وهي حضارة (اوغاريت). لكن اكتشاف مدينة (ايبلا) قرب حلب، عام 1975 قد بين ان الوجود السامي الحضاري في سوريا يضاهي مثيله في العراق. تعد لغة إيبلا أقدم لغة وصلت إلينا مكتوبة (بالخط المسماري العراقي)، حتى الآن، ولم يكن أحد يتوقع العثور على شواهد مسطرة منها، وتتماثل هذه اللغة مع اللغة التي جرت العادة على تسميتها بالكنعانية، فضلاً عن هذا انها تشبه العربية في بعض النواحي، فمثلاً نجد فيها كلمات مثل (كتب) و(ملك) و(يد)..

علماً، بأن داخل هذه الموجة المتفرعة الى أكدية وكنعانية، ثمة موجات وتفرعات داخلية عديدة، لكن ظلت مجتمعة مع الاكدية والكنعانية في الوحدة اللغوية والحضارية. ففي الجانب الاكدي العراقي، ظهرت موجة التحالف القبائلي (العموري) القادمة من بادية الشام، والذين أسسوا ما سمي بالسلالة البابلية الاولى. كذلك ظهرت السلالة الآشورية في شمال العراق. لكن كل هذه الجماعات المختلفة بقيت محتفظة بنفس اللغة (الاكدية) والحضارة والدين. كذلك بالنسبة للشام، فبالاضافة الى ايبلا ثم اوغاريت، ثم الجماعات الفينيقية في الساحل، وربما بعض الجماعات الاولى من العبرانيين (الغابيرو) الذين جاورا من سبقهم من الكنعانيين في فلسطين. لكن كل هذه الجماعات المختلفة بقيت محتفظة باللغة الكنعانية مع اختلاف اللهجات والوحدة الحضارية.


البادية العراقية ـ السورية موطن الآراميين ثم العرب



هذه البادية الجبارة، تم تجاهل دورها التاريخي في التكوين العرقي واللغوي لمنطقة الهلال الخصيب. بل انه حتى عندما يضطر المؤرخون (العروبيون خصوصاً) الى التطرق لدورها، فانهم يعتمون عليها بتسميتها (شمال الجزيرة)!! بينما هي منفصلة عملياً عن الجزيرة من ناحية التكوين البيئي والارتباط المباشر الطبيعي والسكاني بالعراق والشام.

ان سبب هذا التعتيم المتقصد على أهمية بادية الشام، يعود لأسباب عروبية قومية لكي يتم تمرير (نظرية الاصل الجزيري للشعوب السامية). هذه البادية يطلق عليها حالياً مختلف التسميات: (بادية الشام) (بادية السماوة ـ الشام)، (البادية العراقية ـ السورية). لكن يبقى أهم أسمائها التاريخية القديمة، تسمية (عربايا)، وهي تسمية مشتقة من (غربا) أطلقها الاكديون العراقيون على هذه البادية لأنها تقع غرب العراق، حيث لا يزال اسمها الشائع (البادية الغربية أو بادية السماوة).

يكفي أن نعرف ان مساحة هذه البادية أكثر من نصف مليون كم مربع، أي تساوي مساحة بلد كبير مثل العراق. فهي تضم أكثر من نصف أرض العراق وسوريا بالاضافة الى الاردن. وهي تقع على امتداد الضفة الغربية لنهر الفرات. انها تشكل مثلثاً رأسه قرب (حلب) وقاعدته تمتد من ساحل خليج العقبة الاردني، هبوطاً حتى سواحل البصرة والكويت. هذه البادية الكبيرة تحاط من الشرق والشمال بـ (هلال خصيب) يشمل أرض النهرين والساحل الشامي وينتهي في صحراء سيناء. هذه البادية تختلف عن صحارى الجزيرة العربية التي تحدها جنوبا، بكونها (بادية) وليست (صحراء)، أي انها ليست رملية قاحلة تماماً، بل أرضها صلبة وتنتشر فيها الكثير من الحيوانات والاعشاب البرية الصالحة لرعي الماشية، حيث ان معدل الأمطار سنوياً يقدر بحوالي 127 مم. لهذا فأن القبائل التي تنتشر فيها ليس بدوية بصورة كاملة، بل هم (رعاة وشبه رعاة) البدو الرحل الذين يعتمدون على الماشية والابل. ومن هذه القبائل حالياً: (عنزة والفدعان والحسنة) وغيرها، كذلك قلة من قبائل (العقيدات والنعيم وبني خالد والحديديين وشمر) وغيرهم.

هذه البادية ليست فقيرة وليست مجرد سهول رتيبة، ولا تلال جرداء، إنما تضم جبالاً شاهقة وتلالاً عالية وأودية متنوعة منها الصخرية ومنها الترابية ومنها الرملية بعضها عميق كأنما جدرانه جبال شاهقة وبعضها عريض كأنما هي مجاري أنهار قديمة وبعضها سيلات ضيقة أو واسعة تظل خضراء تحفل بالحياة معظم أيام السنة.‏ وهي ليست فقيرة بالمياه، فهناك الأودية الكثيفة التي تتجمع فيها مياه الامطار. وهي غنية بالثروات الباطنية التي تتمثل بالنفط والغاز والفوسفات والإسفلت والرمال الملونة بأشكال متعددة.
وهي تحتوي على الكثير من المناطق والتلال الاثرية وكهوف ومغارات، منها الكهوف الصنعية الأثرية والمدافن الأثرية ومنها الأودية الممتدة تحت الأرض مثل شبكة مياه متكاملة. وفيها حصون وقلاع ومعابد وقصور ومدن تاريخية شهيرة، مثل تدمر (ملكتها الشهيرة زنوبيا) في سوريا، ومملكة البتراء في الاردن

----------


## shams spring

*فكرة رائعة محمد 
دخلتنا بالتريخ القديم الاريون ...الساميون ....اصولهم ..لغاتهم ... امتدادهم
حلو الواحد يعرب اصل الشعوب الي كانت في القدم 
واول مرة بسمع انه العرب هم جزء من الساميون 
اعجبني الموضوع كثيرا وتلفتني هذه النوعية من المواضيع
ان شاء الله رح تابع معك لنتعرف اصل الشعوب ^_^*

----------


## محمد العزام

*الأصول العرقية للشعوب العربية*   يكثر في كثير من الأحيان اللغط حول أصول الشعوب العربية ، والحقيقة أن تتبع المراجع الغربية (وليس العربية) يظهر أن جميع الشعوب الناطقة بالعربية اليوم تعود بغالب أصولها إلى الجزيرة العربية...

وهذه هي المكونات التي تتكون منها الشعوب العربية الحالية:


*نجد*
عرب أنقياء في الغالب ...

*الخليج* 
غالبية كبرى من العرب مختلطة مع قليل من الفرس، وربما الهنود وغيرهم ...

*الحجاز* 
غالبية عربية مختلطة مع شعوب إسلامية مختلفة ...

*اليمن*
طبعا اليمن هي مهد العرب، ولكن ليس لدي اطلاع كاف حتى أحدد التأثيرات الخارجية بدقة ، التي هي على الأغلب موجودة ...


*العراق* 
غالبية كبرى من العرب مختلطة مع الفئات التالية:

السكان الأصليون من الساميين (بابل ، آشور، آرام ، وغيرها )
الفرس
الترك بأنواعها
الكرد
وغيرهم ...

في شمال العراق أكراد ...

بعض الأقليات تدعي نقاء عرقيا:

التركمان
"الآشوريون" وهم في غالبهم من أصل آرامي وليس آشوري تعود أصولهم الحقيقية إلى المنطقة الواقعة بين سوريا والعراق ...
وغيرهم ...

*الأردن*
عرب

*سوريا*

*شرق سوريا*
ينطبق عليه ما ينطبق على العراق

*غرب سوريا* 
غالبية عظمى من العرب مختلطة مع الفئات التالية (مرتبة حسب القدم الزمني):

السكان الأصليون من الساميين (أهمهم الآراميون / السريان )
اليونانيون (كانوا يمثلون غالبية السكان قبل بدء الهجرات العربية إلى سوريا) 
الرومان (نسبة أقل)
الترك
الكرد
الشركس
الفرس
الأرمن 
وغيرهم 

مسيحيوا سوريا بغالبهم عرب قحطانيون من غسان ... وبعضهم من الأقليات المذكورة ...


*لبنان*
الغالبية العظمى الساحقة الماحقة من اللبنانيين عرب أقحاح ، وخاصة المسيحيون منهم ...

اشتهر في العصر الحديث زعم بعض الموارنة اللبنانيين بأن الموارنة ليسوا عربا ، ولكنهم اختلفوا فيما بينهم فبعضهم قال أن الموارنة فينيقيون والبعض الآخر قال أنهم سريان ...

والحقيقة أن 80% من موارنة لبنان على الأقل هم عرب قحطانبون من غسان ، وهذا مكتوب في جميع المراجع والكتب الغربية (ما عدا تلك التي ألفها بعض الموارنة) ... ومعظم العائلات المارونية المعروفة يمكن تتبع نسبها إلى غسان (كلحد ، وكرم ، ومعلوف ، ومطر، وغانم، وغيرها الكثير) ...

والنسبة الباقية من الموارنة مؤلفة من نفس الخليط الذي ذكر بالنسبة لغرب سوريا ، لأن أصل الموارنة هو من وسط وشمال سوريا وهم قد هاجروا إلى لبنان في القرن السابع الميلادي ...

أما الأصول الفينيقية في لبنان فمعظمها على الأرجح موجود عند المسلمين السنة وبعض الشيعة لأنهم أصليون في لبنان ولم يأتوا من سوريا كما الموارنة ...


*فلسطين* 
مسيحيوا فلسطين معظمهم عرب من غسان ...
والمسلمون خليط من العرب الذين جاؤوا من مختلف المناطق ...
والأقليات نفسها موجودة (ترك، كرد، إلخ )


*مصر*
غالبية كبرى من العرب مختلطة مع:

السكان الأصليين (مصريون حاميّون) ...
النوبيين
يونان
رومان
ترك
وغيرها


*السودان*
عرب مختلطين مع:

السكان الأصليين (نوبيين) وأقوام إفريقية أخرى...


*ليبيا و تونس والجزائر والمغرب*
غالبية كبرى من العرب مختلطين مع السكان الأصليين (البربر / الأمازيغ) وبعض الأقوام الإفريقية ، وعناصر أخرى كالترك وغيرهم ...

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*موضوع مُميّز 

راقني الغوص في أعماق التّاريخ من خلال موضوعك 

جهودك مشكورة جدّاً ..

تقبّل مروري*

----------


## محمد العزام

اصل الشعوب الافريقيه




*ان الاراء ألعالميه المتعلقة بالمعارف ألحديثه وبالاكتشافات الجديدة للثقافات الحقيقية والحضارات الحاليه لاتكفى لتحيطنا علما بكل مايجب بوصف وعلم الحياه البشريه بافريقيا ولازال الكثير ينتظر الاكتشافات والدروس – ان افريقيا لازالت فى انتظار روادها العلماء وهذه حقيقه بصفة خاصه بالنسبه لدراسة نسب تطور القبائل والجنسيات والشعوب الافريقيه التى قداهملتها الآداب ألعلميه إلى ألان اكثر من غيرها مع إنها تمثل بلاشك اعوص المشاكل التى يجب حلها والسبب يعود من ناحية إلى الطابع المميز للمجتمعات الافريقيه بجنوب الصحراء والى قلة المصادر والمعطيات المكتوبة وغالبا التاريخية فيما يتعلق بأصل وتطورا لمجتمعات ألعرقيه والشعوب المعنية والسبب الأخر هو عدم وجود مراكز للبحث وعلماء فى قطاع العلوم الاجتماعيه بافريقيا نفسها – وأخيرا يجب التذكير بان دراسة حياة شعوب افريقيه لاتحظى بالعناية ألكافيه حتى فى مراكز البحث مثل الهيئة الافريقيه الدوليه بلندن – وايفان- ومتحف الإنسان بباريس – وغيرها لهذا السبب اعتبرت دراسة المسائل المتعلقه بمنشأ الشعوب والجنسيات الافريقيه وتطورها من أهم الواجبات عندما فتحت فى جامعة شارل بعاصمة براغ فرعا جديدا تحت اسم – الأبحاث الافريقيه – وكانت النتيجة الاولى هى تشكيل فريق من العلماء والطلبة مختصين بأبحاث افريقيا وأعددت معهم مجموعة أبحاث تحت عنوان – دراسات افريقيه – تأليف ج- وولف جامعة شارل براغ 1966 م وتحتوى هذه ألمجموعه على معارف تخفى دراسات حياة قبائل كل من :- اشنتى – وبيني – وايبو- ايزاندا- باغاندا- كيكيو- هيريرد- وألان نحن بصدد إصدار كتاب جديد لهذه الأعمال يحمل نفس عنوان الجزء الأول ولقد نشرت بعض الدراسات باللغة الانجليزيه – مساهمة فى دراسة حياة سكان الشمال الشرقي لأفريقيا – طبع بجامعة كارولينا ببراغ 1967م ودراسة حول مشكل اصل المجتمع البشرى فى افريقيا – قسم علم الحياه البشريه يوزنان 1963م وكذلك بعض المؤلفات باللغة التشيكية– ولقد أجريت فى البحث الأخير الخاص بأصل المجتمعات الافريقيه 1969م محاوله لإعادة بناء الظروف الاصليه وتقديم المجتمعات ألعرقيه والجنسية واللغوية لأفريقيا ان هذا المشكل الذي لا يجد بعد حلا مرضيا فى الأدب العالمى يندرج قبل كل شىء داخل اطارالافتراضات والنظريات وفى بعض الحالات فى نظريات شديدة ألغرابه وغير مضبوطة والشيء الذي لفت بالخصوص انتباهي بصفتي باحث متخصصا بالشئون الافريقيه بصفة عامه التى لم يوجد لها حل نهائي إلى ألان والشيء الذي لا يقل أثاره لدهشتي هو ملاحظتي ان المسائل المتعلقه بعلم حياة البشر اى المسائل التى تمس بأصل وتطور المجتمعات ألعرقيه والقبائل والجنسيات والشعوب بافريقيا هى التى توجد من بين المشاكل الغير مدروسة جدا ولكن مافتآت ان أدركت ان الأمر يتعلق ببقايا التراث المؤلم للعهد الاستعماري حيث لافا ئده للدول ألاستعماريه فى معرفة الماضي الثقافى للشعوب الافريقيه ماضي لايريد اغلب العلماء حتى الاعتراف به والسب فى ذلك يعود متجهة إلى الانانيه الاوربيه السائدة فى الميدان العلمي التى لاتعطى الدراسة النظرية حول علم حياة البشر فى افريقيا حق قدرها ومن جهة أخرى فان السياسة ألاستعماريه المحنكة تدرك ان دراسة هذه المسائل هى لصيقة بالارتباط مع روح النضال من اجل الاستقلال الوطني والوعي القومي بافريقيا .ولقد أثارت الاكتشافات الاثريه للمراكز الثقافية المتطورة فى افريقيا والتي تحققت اثناء العشرين سنة الاخيره والآثار العجيبة التى عثر عليها علماء الطبائع البشريه فى افريقيا الشرقيه والجنوبية فقد أثارت اهتماما كبيرا لدراسة هذه المسائل وبرهنت على ان افريقيا لم تكن لها أثارها الحقيقية القديمه الخاصة وعصورها الوسطي المتطورة فحسب بل ان شعوب هذه القاره كانت تشكل منذ البداية جزء لايتجزاء من التاريخ الثقافى للانسانيه وانأ شخصيا أقول بالراى القائل بان حل هذه المسائل يمثل أيضا أهمية كبرى بالنسبة لتطور شعوب افريقيا حاليا ومستقبلا – لقد قدمت فى القسم الأول من بحثي الخاص بتطور الشعوب الافريقيه شرحا من اصل المجتمع البشرى فى القارة الافريقيه وكذلك ألدلاله عن الطابع الاصيل لزنوج افريقيا كما تمكنت من تحديد منطقة نشؤ المجتمع البشرى واعدت بناء أقدم عصور التاريخ الافريقى معتمدا فى ذلك على اكتشافات الطبيعة الانسانيه وأثار متقبل التاريخ التى عثر عليها إلى ألان – حقيقة ان افريقيا هى مهد الانسانيه كما اثنا بذلك شارل داروين فى كتابه اصل الانسانيه – وان أقدم الاكتشافات للإنسان المسمى(( هوموهبيلس)) قد عثر عليها فى ( هوة اول داوى) بافريقيا الشرقيه ويعود تاريخها إلى ملايين السنين ويدل هذا على ان أقدم أثار المجتمع البشرى وكذلك ثقافته قد اكتشفت فى افريقيا – إما فيما يتعلق بالجنس الاسود فلقد لاحظت انه نشاء ابان العصور الحجريه القديمه فى نفس عهود اجناس المنغول والاوربيين الأول – قوقا سويت- اى زمن تطور الجنس الحالى - للهوموسابيات – اى قبل عهدنا بمايقارب مائة إلف سنه إلى عشرة ألاف سنه وحتى عبر التاريخ فانها تشكل من ناحية التطور مجتمعين متبايين على الاقل وانى ارى فى اكتشاف الطابع الاصيل بافريقيا عند كل من – البالينقرويد- ( الزنوج السمر ) – قبائل خويسان –( الاقزام) وكذلك عند – النيونقوريد- ( السود انفسهم كاهم نتيجه) فبينما كانت فرق باليونقرويد تعيش فى منطقة افريقيا القديمه منذ 40-50 إلف سنه كانت فرق السود على وجه الدقه –( الباتو – السودانيين – النيلوت ) الذين يعتبرون من الناحيه البشريه احدث ومن ناحية التطور اكثر رقيا – اذ انهم لم ينشاؤا فى افريقيا الامنذ عشرة ألاف سنه فقط وقد انتشروا عبر القاره بسرعه نسبيه ولم تمضى عليهم فترة طويلة حتى احتلوا كامل افريقيا جنوب الصحراء ويدلنا على ان مجتمعات السود لم تقدم من اسيا ولامن اوربا وان تطورهم الثقافى والقومى لم يكن نتيجة حضارات اوثقافات اجنبيه فى علمي فاننى ادحض الاراء الحاليه للعلماء امثال – ويدنراش – فرنيبارق- سيلقمان- وغيرهم الذين ما لايعترفون بأصل الزنوج الافريقى وبثقافتهم اولا يقبلونه الأعلى اساس تاثيرات جوهريه اوربيه او اسيويه كما اننى ادحض الاراء والافكار الفرديه لبعض العلماء الافارقه تلك الاراء التى وان كانت شائعه جدا فى افريقيا مثل مااتى به كل من الشيخ – انت ديوب- غرانت جونسون – إلا إنها بقيت فى ميدان الخيال والافتراضات .*
*وأخيرا لابدلى أيضا من معارضة فكرة العالم الامريكى (( دوناندويدنار)) كما عرضها فى كتابه ( تاريخ افريقيا الواقعه جنوب الصحراء) نيويورك 1962م ويبدوا شرحه تقدميا فى الظاهر حيث انه على عكس العلماء السابقين يدافع عن الراى القائل ( بان افريقيا ليست هى مهد الزنوج فحسب بل مهد الانسانيه قاطبه ) ويدل بنظرية نزوح الاجناس والاقوام الاخرى من هذا المركز لافريقيا الشرقيه – وهنا يدخل– ويدنار- فى النظريات التى لاتتلائم مع الاكتشافات ولا مع الاحداث ألعلميه فى الأجزاء الاخرى من العالم.*
*واننى اعتبر مسألة تحديد نواة ألعرقيه لسكان افريقيا الأصليين اى تحديد أقدم الاقوام ألعرقيه بافريقيا كمساهمه أخرى هامه بالنسبة لمعرفة أقدم تاريخ لافريقيا وانى لاحظت وجود أربعة مجموعات أوليه :-*
*1قوم من جنس نيونقرويد ( البفتو- السودانيين – النيلوت )*
*1- قوم من جنس الخويسات ( بوشيمات – وبعد ذلك الحوتنتوت)*
*2- قوم من جنس البيقماى ( الاقزام)*
*3-* قوم من البيض الافارقه (ويلقبون بافارقة ساحل البحر الابيض المتوسط)
4- وادمج هذا التعبير الاخير – البيض الافارقه – فى الأدب لاول مره لانه
يدل على اكثر من غيره على طبيعة هذه المجتمعات ويوافق قائمة التسميات الدوليه من حيث اللفظ – وبجانب هذه الاقوام الاوليه الاربعه للمجتمع الافريقى الاصلى يجب اضافة فريقا خامسا نشأ اخيرا وهو فى نفس الوقت مكون من خليط من الشعوب مثل الحبش وقد ساهم هذا الاخير بقسط وافر فى تكوين فرقه عرقيه فى المناطق المتاخمه لجنوب الصحراء وفى الجزء الشمالى الشرقى للقاره . واننى على علم بان تفسير وترتيب علم حياة البشر فى افريقيا سيبقى بدون شك لمدة طويلة موضوع تخمين وتأمل ومناقشات نظريه – وخلافات علميه ولكن أصالة نشأة اجناس نيقرويد ومجتمعات السود لن تعود مثار للجدال .
ربما كان تطور الاقوام الافريقيه بطيئا اكثر مما هى عليه فى اوربا وآسيا ولكنها تطورت فى الفترة التاريخية نفسها بتوان أطول مما وعليه فى المراكز الاخرى من القارة القديمه وفى هذا التسلسل من التطور الاجتماعي فان تطور المجموعات ألعرقيه والجنسيات والشعوب بافريقيا هو الذي كان متخلفا ففى بعض الجهات نرى ان المجموعات والأحزاب والقبائل لم تتطور بعد من ناحية الجنسيات ونجد ان العديد من الاقوام ذوى الجنسيات لم تتوفر فيهم إلى ألان الشروط الاوليه لتكوين امة وإذا نظرنا إلى القارة الافريقيه من هذه الزاوية فإننا نلاحظ إنها محالفه لأوربا جوهريا إلا ان تطور الجنسيات لايقع بصفة منعزلة لانه مرتبط بالتطور العام الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والتاريخي للمجتمعات المختلفة فى افريقيا واما مقارنة الاحداث الثقافية والاجتماعية الغيرهامه وكذلك منعطفات الانسانيه فى اوربا وآسيا وأفريقيا الدليل التاريخىعلى ان القارة الافريقيه ليست ولم تكن مجرد( قارة شعوب متأخره ومتوحشة) بل كان لها ولها ألان تاريخها الخاص وتطورها الوطني الخاص غالبا ماتشهد الرقى ان لم نقل التقدم الذي عرفته المراكز التاريخية فى اوربا وآسيا – هذا ماقاله وزاف وولف - .ونحن نقول ان قضية الجدال الواسعة حول هذه القاره هى نظرة الآخرين إليها من خلال ثقافتهم الخاصة البعيدة عن الثقافة الافريقيه ذاتها- وان كنت انظر أيضا إلى تعامل أبناء القارة الافريقيه بالثقافة ألمستورده ولو إننا تحررنا فعلا من ثقافة الاستعمار وشددنا الهمة والرحيل إلى أدغال هذه القاره وتحدثنا مع شعوبها الذين هم منا ونحن منهم وراجعنا معا ثقافتنا الافريقيه وتحررنا تماما من تلك الثقافات ألمستورده وحررنا أنفسنا أيضا من عقدة النقص التى تسيطر علينا وحررنا النفوس مما يسيطر عليها من خوف لوجدنا حقائق جديدة نظيف بها إلى هذه القاره مجدا جديدا ومفيدا ونحيى حضارة كانت وستبقى هى حضارة الانسانيه عموما – وخير القول ما شهدت به الأعداء -

----------


## shams spring

*يا ويلي يا محمد كبر الخط شوي خليني اعرف اركز انحولت ..!!!!!!!!*  :Icon7:

----------


## محمد العزام

هههههههههههههههه لاخليه هيك ...انا اصلا بدي تنحولي

----------


## shams spring

*طيــب ماشي 
انا عاملة اضراب عن اصل الشعوب من هون لتكبر خطك
لا مزيد من الردود  
الشمس تريد تكبير الخطوط*

----------


## محمد العزام

ياويلي منك ...هو انا بقدر ازعلك ...هيك تمام الخط ست شمس

----------


## shams spring

*واااااااااااااال  كل هاد بدي اقرئو .......!!
لو ضل زغير احسن ههههههههه
يلا بقسطهم على 3 ايام*

----------


## محمد العزام

عقوبة لالك بدك تقرايهم كاملين وبدي اشوف الموضوع منور برد لالك وخاصة على اصل الشعوب الافريقية 

ماشي

----------


## shams spring

*ت ي ب مــاثـــي*

----------


## &روان&

حلوة فكرة الموضوع بس الله يسامحك  ما صدقنا على الله وخلصنا التاريخ  وهاي الاشياء في المدرسة والجامعة 
يلا علشان ما ننسى 
شكرا

----------

